# 1960 Strat



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Anyone here own this beauty? Matt ( @fogdart )?:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I’ve not owned that one, but two of our members have. It’s one of the sweetest sounding vintage Strats I’ve ever played. Totally bouncy, responsive, and slinky feeling too. Likely one of the best “players grade” Strats around these parts.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pricing assessment?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for responding Matt. I'm not even knowledgable enough to decipher whether this is essentially a vintage parts guitar or largely original. Looks nice! Was curious about it's valuation as well as it doesn't seem outrageously priced...


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I’m likely not the best person to comment on the price since I know the seller. But I’d say that it’s VERY fairly priced. You’d likely pay $9000 USD from a dealer for that guitar. The players grade vintage thing has skyrocketed in the last 18-24 months.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks nice for sure. Great weight. Wish there was a few more details in the ad. Like for example what’s original and what’s not original. Pickups pots etc to guitar, or just Old/ vintage. Might avoid tire kickers if that info was given right away.


----------



## megawattmike (Apr 28, 2011)

I need this Mine Mine.........


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

That is a great price.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Wouldn't a master built custom shop reproduction from Fender cost about the same? It seems fair to me from that point of view.


----------



## David Graves (Apr 5, 2017)

It's cheaper than some of the custom shop strats on here.lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

David Graves said:


> It's cheaper than some of the custom shop strats on here.lol


Looks like double to triple the ones I've seen on here lately lol


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

The Strat was just dropped off at my place for a quick play through. I’ll let the tones speak for themselves. StraIght into my Victoria Regal 2, recorded with my iPhone and it’s tiny onboard mic. Nothing fancy here, just perfect slabboard tone.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

fogdart said:


> The Strat was just dropped off at my place for a quick play through. I’ll let the tones speak for themselves. StraIght into my Victoria Regal 2, recorded with my iPhone and it’s tiny onboard mic. Nothing fancy here, just perfect slabboard tone.


great playing and tone. Since you know the guitar so well could you elaborate on what’s original and what’s not. Or is it all original minus refin?


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I did not take it apart, just a quick play through so that the seller could have a video to send to potential buyers. Just from playing and looking at the guitar I could tel that the pickguard, knobs, pickup covers, tuners, neck plate, most if not all screws, trem springs and claw, and bridge were all original. The original body date was visible in the trem cavity too. It’s had a beautiful refret with 6105 or similar. As for what’s original under the hood you’ll have to message the seller. From the pics in the ad it looks like the original black bottom pickup is in the bridge and the neck/middle pickups are 64-69 era grey bottoms. That would explain the beautiful slightly scooped Stratty tones of the neck/middle pups and the fat punchy tone of the bridge. Sort of an ideal combination.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

@fogdart 
Thanks for that.


----------



## teleboli (Aug 19, 2009)

As one of the offending previous owners of ' Goldie ' my memory can reinforce what fog says. 

The neck and middle are mid '60's grey bottoms and the bridge is the original black bottom and his description of the corresponding sounds is spot on. 

I don't want to step on the seller's toes but I will say that I've never played a better strat neck pickup. Blues Nirvana. Same goes for the bridge pickup in that I could play on the bridge for long periods and it's thoroughly enjoyable. Thicker sounding with vintage character. 

Very light as I remember and just oozes mojo. The back of the neck was so smooth and played in it almost guided your hand for you. I remember the neck feel as one of those transcendent qualities you sometimes get with the odd guitar.

Anyway, bolwts. Great guitar.


----------



## BigEv (Feb 23, 2015)

I also previously owned this guitar. I typically can't stand the bridge position on strats, but I loved it on this guitar. Not ice picky at all, almost had a tele vibe to it. As the previous posters mentioned the bridge pickup is original with 60s grey bottoms in the middle and neck. The pots, switch, and jack were not original. 
The one downside to the guitar is the upper bout where your picking hand forearm rests seemed very thin. Maybe when it was refinished they got a little aggressive with the sanding.


----------



## shasha (Feb 17, 2018)

Nice demo! This guitar is haunting, the gas is real! What to sell, what to sell!


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

“Fogdart productions “.
Shimmering strat chime oldness.
Bravo.


----------



## megawattmike (Apr 28, 2011)

fogdart said:


> The Strat was just dropped off at my place for a quick play through. I’ll let the tones speak for themselves. StraIght into my Victoria Regal 2, recorded with my iPhone and it’s tiny onboard mic. Nothing fancy here, just perfect slabboard tone.


Sounds Fantastic........


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

Very tasteful playing and great tones from a rare & special guitar. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Just heard from the seller that the Strat has sold. It’s gone to another forumite - I suspect they’ll be very happy.


----------

